# Speakers



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I was tearing my car apart trying to find out why the back speakers rattle like crazy, and come to find out, I had Rockford Fosgates in the back, with only 1 screw holding them down. What a shame.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i wish i had your problems....lol


----------

